# Celebrating Sikh Smiley Art By Mai Harinder Kaur Ji



## Admin (Mar 19, 2010)

:happykaur:  :carefreekaur: :happysingh:     
A Complete List of All Smileys: Sikh Philosophy Network - Smilies

Gurfateh SPN'ers !!

Well, we all have come to love these adorable smileys and have been using them at SPN with great love and affection for quite some time now. This is the time, we recognized the creativity of our own self-styled, self-learning most prolific creative artist, _*Mai Harinder Kaur*_ Ji. 

It is not more than a few weeks ago, when she got her hands on the Adobe Photoshop Tool for the very first time and my word! she has learned the tricks of the trade faster than any above-average PC Junkie  would boost off, which is a tribute to her creativity, dedication, skill and perseverance. 

And, not in a future too far, we will be adding a whole range of amazing Sikh Smileys at SPN, which Mai Ji has quite so generously shared with us. 

Please join me in appreciating the artist. :happy: 

Chardi Kala! :ice:


Aman Singh

:happysingh:


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 19, 2010)

It was wonderful to see this emerge -- a celebration of spring -- faces like bright tulips and daffodils.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 19, 2010)

O GOSH, I just long to be the dust of the feet of the slaves of the slaves of the slaves of the...you get it.  Somebody gave me this incredible programme and the least I can do is use it.  I was just a bit sad at the dearth of Sikh smileys and having the tools and with Aman ji's encouragement, decided to do it myself.  Anyway, these things are pure fun.  I hope to get at least a couple more done today.  They are all based on people I know.

PC junkie or Internet addict?

Perhaps eventually I'll learn to animate them.

:ice:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 19, 2010)

There's more to this smiley thing than meets the eye at first glance.  Read on, dear friends...

<center> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] *The Harvey Ball Smiley Face:
A Short History on the 40th Anniversary - 2003*
 
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1] by Ken Cates, Bitwise Gifts[/FONT] [/SIZE][/FONT] </center>  

   [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The irresistible smiley face flowed from the pen of Harvey Ball, a  graphic artist in Worcester, Massachusetts. The year was 1963. Harvey was hired by the  State Mutual  Life Assurance Company to design a logo that would uplift its employees  after a  company merger had hurt company morale. The logo was to accompany a  "friendship  campaign" that the company came up with to encourage employees to smile  as they went  about their work or interacted with customers. 

Thinking about what would inspire employees to smile, Harvey decided the  most simple  and direct symbol would be a smile itself and that is what he drew. A  simple smile,  and two eyes, not too perfect, but appealing in its simplicity. He made  the background  yellow, like a bright cheery sun. Harvey was paid a $45 fee for his  timeless creation. 

State Mutual originally ordered 100 button pins with the logo for its  employees, but  the symbol became so popular with workers, customers, and agents, that  they were soon  ordering them by the thousands. The smiley face has now become a  cultural icon. Later  in life, Harvey said, "Never in the history of mankind or art has any  single piece  of art gotten such widespread favor, pleasure, enjoyment, and nothing  has ever been  so simply done and so easily understood in art." 






 The original button pin was actually rather tiny, only 7/8 inches  across, made of metal, and with a straight pin on the back. The backside  had the wording: "The SMILE insurance companies, WORCESTER MUTUAL,  GUARANTEE MUTUAL, STATE MUTUAL OF AMERICA." State Mutual is now  Allmerica Financial. Worcester Mutual Fire Insurance is now called  Worcester Insurance Company and still uses the smiley face design on its  promotional material. 






 Harvey Ball continued in his graphic arts career. But over the years, he  realized that the smiley face symbol had become overly commercialized,  losing much of what he had originally embodied in the symbol. The smiley  face seemed to make people "feel good". But that is not what Harvey  intended. He wanted it to inspire people to act, to perform good deeds  that would benefit others. He wanted it to inspire the best in people.  He felt that everyone has the capacity to make a positive difference in  the world, no matter how small. This is the personal attitude that would  change the world and would be a fulfillment of his original symbolic  message. It is the philosophy with which he lived his own life. 

To put the smiley face symbol back on track, Harvey created the World  Smile Corporation (WSC) in 1999. He explained, "Smiley has become so  commercialized that it’s original message of spreading good will and  good cheer has all but disappeared. I needed to do something to rescue  and restore that message." To inspire individual involvement, Harvey  created the World Smile Day celebration each year in October. The slogan  for World Smile Day is "Do an act of kindness – help one person smile!"  Individuals, businesses, and organizations are encouraged to  participate. The first World Smile Day was celebrated October 1, 1999 in  Worcester, MA, and has been celebrated annually since then, becoming a  worldwide event today. 






 Simultaneous with the first World Smile Day celebration, the United  States Postal Service issued a special stamp in 1999, honoring the  cultural icon status that the smiley face had attained.  

Sadly, Harvey Ball passed away in 2001 at age 79. When he created the  World Smile Corporation, he specified that all after-tax profits would  be given to charities that focus on the needs of children. After his  death, the Harvey Ball World Smile Foundation was established for that  purpose while honoring Harvey’s name and memory. Harvey had a special  place in his heart for children. Harvey said, "If our children learn  early the power of a smile and a kind act the whole world will be a  better place." 

<table border="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td width="40%"> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Sources:
World Smile Day
www.worldsmile.com
www.worldsmile.org


Photographs used with permission of World Smile Corporation [/SIZE][/FONT]  </td><td width="249">  <center> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </center> 
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Harvey Ball surrounded by schoolchildren during the World Smile Day 2000  celebration. The event has been very popular in schools across the  country. [/SIZE][/FONT]  </td></tr> </tbody></table>  

 <center> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] *"Do an act of kindness – help one person smile!"

*[/FONT]Harvey Ball was one chardi kala guy!  :rofl!!:​[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] [/FONT] </center>  


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 19, 2010)

Great stuff!!!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 20, 2010)

Mai Ji..i never realised this facet of your personality...he he he..surprised me...keep in chardeekalla and give us more of these..made my day..


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 20, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Mai Ji..i never realised this facet of your personality...he he he..surprised me...keep in chardeekalla and give us more of these..made my day..




Gyani Ji,

I am one of those frustrated artists that was sort of "encouraged" to go  into something a little more useful, like mathematics or science.  It  was fun while it lasted.

This is just one advantage to being "100% disabled."  hehehehehe

There are more on the way.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Mar 20, 2010)

Respected sister,

It is a real joy to see such a creativity. It is the Gift of God. Enjoy it and share it. Please keep on sending more...


With Love and regards!


----------



## rupinder singh raina (Mar 27, 2010)

WJKK WJKFJi
Wonderful sikh smileys
Gurufateh Ji


----------



## Satyaban (Mar 27, 2010)

Having witnessed and received the benefit of sister HK ji's brilliant mind I am not surprised that she has mastered Adobe Photoshop, but to be so creative to boot is terrific. She's the total package!:veryhappymunda1:

Peace


----------



## rupinder singh raina (Mar 27, 2010)

WJKK WJKF Ji

Great Sikh Smileys!

Gurfateh G!


----------



## otilia (Mar 27, 2010)

Dear Mai Ji, 
saw them several days  ago.. didn´t know was your creative hand they came from.. Congatulations... and my respect for such art... and thanks for sharing with us!!!:thumbsuppp:  Otilia


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 27, 2010)

Mai ji has a hidden talent that blossoms like a hidden rose bud on a twig and certainly pops out, out of nowhere in the morning and its smileys are the dew drops on it which are screaming quite happily in unison about the blossoming of this bud into a flower.

As they say," Smiley Roses can take care of the thorns".


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 27, 2010)

:blushh: Mai Ji, you are one in a million for your Sikh related creativity.


----------



## gurusevak (Jun 7, 2011)

Dear Veerji,

It is a humble request to please remove the smilies as the sikhism are not the part or path of joke, but the path of truth.

so please it is a humble request to please stop making jokes on sikh community just for fun and money. 

prarthi,
gurusikh.


----------



## Admin (Jun 7, 2011)

Gurfateh Gursevak Ji

I am little disappointed after reading your message above. If you would had bothered to read the history behind the creation of smileys *here*, you would know how these smileys evoke the idea of Chardi Kala amongst Sikh community. 

Sikh Smileys provide SPN with a distinct identity and are an integral part of SPN community, who has not only adored this creative idea by Mai ji for years but also have adapted it seamlessly in there messages. These smileys are here to stay! 

:angryadminsingh:

All these hard labored priceless Sikh Smileys are quite generously created by the curator under the Creative Commons License, which means anybody can use them without paying a single penny!

Relax and enjoy your stay! mundahug

Gurfateh!

Aman Singh


----------



## otilia (Jun 7, 2011)

I don´t think they prevent anyone from seeking true, living honestly or anything of that kind, and as Mai Ji is a sikh herself, shows her wisdom and good health of joking, in no rude way, of herself. It is my humble opinion. 
Otilia


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 7, 2011)

When we read the sakhis we understand the great sense of humor of Guru Nanak Dev ji. Imagine him telling the Brahmins that if he throws water to the west it will reach his cattle. What a stark way of telling them that they were deluding themselves. There are so many examples of his wit...which he used to teach a moral principle in a very clear way. 

Our Gurusahiban were not dry sticks without humor. Nor could they inspire thousands as they did in their day without "spirited" personalities. 

At SPN we try to provide a complete diet for the mind, body and soul. Humor is an essential ingredient.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 13, 2011)

Suggest a smiley lead me here so...

Tears of joy.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 13, 2011)

Back in January of this year, something drove me to put sikhism into google, and i browsed a few sites, I had no idea what exactly I was looking for, I read a few postings on a few forums, some of the forums seemed very uhmm 'punjabi'? if that makes sense, rather than sikhi, I remember looking at a posting and noted that it was full of little smiling sikh faces, and it was the fun and chardi kala spirit and lack of taking itself too seriously that led me here, so thank you Maiji, if it were not for your adorable smiling faces that can lend itself to changing the tone of a whole post (in the positive), I would probably still be going round in circles, your smileys saved me! you have no idea how important they are to show people that this forum is gentle and sweet, Maiji, your smileys are the Patashas in our amrit!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 14, 2011)

Bhagat Singh ji.  A smiling crying smiley?  That should be do-able.  I did make some just crying - not joyfully - and they were just too sad.

harry ji:  This made my day!  I have put a lot of time and thought and work into these lil pictures and they mean a lot to me.  I so much want them to bring joy to others.  Did you know each one has a name and a story?  I haven't told this;  perhaps someday I will.  You might notice that Didi is the musician of the group.  japposatnamwaheguru:    Her lil brother tries, but just doesn't have her talent.    Maybe when he gets a bit older.  :motherlylove:

Of course, there's more...


----------



## Admin (Jul 14, 2011)

Just for an idea for Tears of Joy!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2011)

Aman Singh ji, those are good. I was thinking more along the lines of the one on the left. Except a bit more happy and with more tears. 

Here, I did a smiley to illustrate... and then I got carried away. Lol

Mai ji, hope you are inspired by them to do more cool smileys. If I may be of further service, let me know.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 16, 2011)

I find the one on the left which i will call '5 smileys in a dark cave' quite disturbing, actually it could also be '5 smileys who live in a doughnut', i also quite like wincing hedgehog smiley,


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha Harry ji, true. They do look like smileys in caves and doughnuts. I bet you find that broken smiley disturbing too, he died and spilled his guts (well at least he died happy). Now if you ask me, I was trying to portray bliss, experience of oneness, etc. lol

PS
The same smiley is disturbing, the same smiley is about bliss. peacesign


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 16, 2011)

ermm your blissful smiley looks more like a fried egg with a mono brow


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2011)

You are right he does. I guess he is blissful because he does not mind being a fried egg with a mono brow or a dead guy with spilled guts.

What else do these look like? 

Hmm, that hedgehog one looks like he's having a trip... a hippy!


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 16, 2011)

Bhagatsinghji, 

In light of the fact that this thread is one of the few that I can be clown like with full impunity, and I am hiding at work from  my wife,  so I do not have to go home and do the garden, here goes

from the left

1. as stated above, + ice cream cone seen from above full of nuts shaped like smileys, a car tyre and wheel stolen from the famous smiley car, the top of a brown turban where the sardar has tied 5 juras, all looking like smileys

2. Robin Smiley Hood, snooker playing smiley

3. A smiley crying with pain from the fork in each ear, a smiley no longer constipated, 

4. same as 2 but slightly more upset/happy

5. Smiley buried up to his head wearing a bow tie

6. smiley on lsd, smiley having just been stood on

and finally my favourite

7, Smiley facing the effects of too much cholay, (ok thats a bit close to bone for a philosophical forum, delete if you wish spnadminji)


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2011)

> 3. a smiley no longer constipated
> 7. Smiley facing the effects of too much cholay


 Hhahaha

Mai ji, note down all of Harry ji's suggestions.  

Let's get some "too much cholay " action going on in our replies.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 16, 2011)

Dr. Rorschach would be most gratified, I think.  lol


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 20, 2012)

Mai Ji, thanks so much for your original form of contribution (among others) to these discussions! Sometimes, one of your smileys is all that's needed to make a shorthand comment or a signature.
Since I see that the Request Line is open ...
Could I prevail upon you to make a Happy Singh with a white beard and a dark blue and white dastaar/fifty combination? We seniors need representation, too!
Shukriya!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> Mai Ji, thanks so much for your original form of contribution (among others) to these discussions! Sometimes, one of your smileys is all that's needed to make a shorthand comment or a signature.
> Since I see that the Request Line is open ...
> Could I prevail upon you to make a Happy Singh with a white beard and a dark blue and white dastaar/fifty combination? We seniors need representation, too!
> Shukriya!


My brother would you want the skull cap on top of the turban or underneath it mundahug.  How about locks flowing on each side of the beard!mundahug

Life is too short to be ultra serious.  Mai ji's contributions are amazing and wonderful.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

Bhai Sahib!

On the other hand, too few of us (and I, unfortunately, am one - but I'm trying to get myself into remission!) can be accused of taking life seriously _enough_ ...

Actually, the skullcap isn't mandatory; it's simply convenient in terms of wearing tefillin (those black boxes with leather straps) during weekday morning prayers.
The peyot (sidelocks) are worn either inside or outside the turban. At least, this is what I've seen in those communities (like the traditional Yemenites) that still wear turbans today, and in historical pictures of Jews from other communities where turbans were worn, like Iraq.

Hey, if I had the skill to make smileys, I'd do it myself - but since Mai Ji displays such obvious talent in this area, and asks for suggestions for new ideas, why not?


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 21, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> Mai Ji, thanks so much for your original form of contribution (among others) to these discussions! Sometimes, one of your smileys is all that's needed to make a shorthand comment or a signature.
> Since I see that the Request Line is open ...
> Could I prevail upon you to make a Happy Singh with a white beard and a dark blue and white dastaar/fifty combination? We seniors need representation, too!
> Shukriya!



May I use your avatar's beard?  It's quite lovely.

I would also be pleased to make one with yarmulka and payess, if you'd like.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 21, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> Bhai Sahib!
> 
> Hey, if I had the skill to make smileys, I'd do it myself - but since Mai Ji displays such obvious talent in this area, and asks for suggestions for new ideas, why not?



Thank you.

Is this what you had in mind?  Is that the right shade of blue.  I tried to get t the colour of the Israeli flag, but I discovered that there doesn't seem tp be a uniform colour, so I just used what I think is a pretty colour.

If it meets with your approval, I'll submit it to the Administration.

Senior indeed.  In April I will enjoy (?) my 60th birthday when I will officially turn into a "Wise Woman."


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

Could you please make a nihang smiley too 

Using this pic?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 21, 2012)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is this what you had in mind?  Is that the right shade of blue.  I tried to get t the colour of the Israeli flag, but I discovered that there doesn't seem tp be a uniform colour, so I just used what I think is a pretty colour.
> 
> ...


Mai ji if I may suggest,



fifty is missing
May be give the face a bit of color of Awakeandsingh ji
He has to accept the final product cheeringmunda

Thanks and Sat Sri Akal


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

Mai Ji,

I think it's great. Thank you!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 21, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> Mai ji if I may suggest,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Look closer 50 is there.  However, I might try to highlight it a bit.
I keep to the traditional yellow because I don't want to play into the false notion that being a Sikh has something to do with ethnicity
He likes it!   I will, however, highlight the 50 a bit.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 21, 2012)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Look closer 50 is there.  However, I might try to highlight it a bit.
> I keep to the traditional yellow because I don't want to play into the false notion that being a Sikh has something to do with ethnicity
> He likes it!   I will, however, highlight the 50 a bit.


Thank you for your effort.

Regards,

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 21, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> Mai Ji,
> 
> I think it's great. Thank you!



I have made the 50 a bit more visible.

And I like to play, so I put your avatar in a chola and took off his shoes.


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

ਦਾਦਰ ਤੂ ਕਬਹਿ ਨ ਜਾਨਸਿ ਰੇ ॥ 
dhaadhar thoo kabehi n jaanas rae ||
You frog, you will never understand.


ਭਖਸਿ ਸਿਬਾਲੁ ਬਸਸਿ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜਲ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨ ਲਖਸਿ ਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
bhakhas sibaal basas niramal jal anmrith n lakhas rae ||1|| rehaao ||
You eat the dirt, while you dwell in the immaculate waters. You know nothing of the ambrosial nectar there. ||1||Pause||

Guru Nanak Dev ji Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Ang 990


WHY TRY TO FIT IN?  YOU WERE BORN TO STAND OUT!

I've been called a frog before (far be it from me to correct Guru Nanak Ji, but our usual diet runs more to flies, not dirt), but I'm just trying to get into the swim of things here before I croak!
BTW Mai Ji, I shall also be celebrating my 60th birthday this year, although I'm more inclined to think along the lines of the elderly Italian man in "Catch 22", who opined that, "Old people aren't wiser, they're just more careful".

Does the new creation belong in "Smileys" or "Avatars".... ?


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 27, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> ਦਾਦਰ ਤੂ ਕਬਹਿ ਨ ਜਾਨਸਿ ਰੇ ॥
> dhaadhar thoo kabehi n jaanas rae ||
> You frog, you will never understand.
> 
> ...



Awakeand Singh ji,

We Sikh frogs are incredibly eccentric;  we prefer dirt even to flies, not having the good sense to accept the ambrosial nectars.  Do not croak.  Ribbit, ribbit!

I have, as they say, been through the wars.

Careful just isn't me.  I've been a fighting risk-taker since day 1.  They told me I'd get careful and conservative when I got older.  I guess I should have asked, "How much older?"  I am determined to someday be a Wise Woman ala Jung.  

You may do as you like with the news Smileys/Avatars.  I make 'em;  it's up to the Administrators whether to put them into the group Smileys.


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

Mai Ji,
Now, having seen Jung's concept (for which introduction I thank you) I must admit that it strikes me that his description of the "Wise Old Man" is a pretty great vision to strive for - while attempting to accept whatever Hukam Guru Ji will choose to send me, along the way. Judaism, by the way, describes 60 as the beginning of old age.

On further reflection I also suppose "careful" does sometimes describe me (although, "adroit" would be pushing the envelope!) in terms of weighing risks, the better to avoid impetuous behavior and thereby jeopardize those things I have gained and which I cherish. How this squares with non-attachment (which many seem to list as an integral component of Sikhi) is something with which I am still wrestling.

On the other hand, had there not been a significant amount of risk-taking in my nature I would never have become an Orthodox Jew - nor, decades down that road, would I have allowed my initial interest in Sikhi to blossom in any way. Fascinating, yes?


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 29, 2012)

@ Administrators
Sat Sri Akal,

Can I get Mai Ji's newest custom creation as my avatar (alongside the present one - the better to conceptualize this admittedly schizoid existence)?


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 3, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> Mai Ji,
> Now, having seen Jung's concept (for which introduction I thank you) I must admit that it strikes me that his description of the "Wise Old Man" is a pretty great vision to strive for - while attempting to accept whatever Hukam Guru Ji will choose to send me, along the way. Judaism, by the way, describes 60 as the beginning of old age.
> 
> On further reflection I also suppose "careful" does sometimes describe me (although, "adroit" would be pushing the envelope!) in terms of weighing risks, the better to avoid impetuous behavior and thereby jeopardize those things I have gained and which I cherish. How this squares with non-attachment (which many seem to list as an integral component of Sikhi) is something with which I am still wrestling.
> ...



Fascinating, indeed!  I have known very few Orthodox Jews personally; the ones I have known are certainly unafraid of sticking out in a crowd, very much like a visible Sikh.  It is a risk - and, I think, a good one.

Non attachment is very hard for me.  I am still attached to my husband and son who were killed more than 27 years ago.  I imagine this is somewhat like some Holocaust survivors.  I know I should let go, but there is a certain comfort in holding on tight.  And I know this attachment is holding me back from further growth.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 3, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> @ Administrators
> Sat Sri Akal,
> 
> Can I get Mai Ji's newest custom creation as my avatar (alongside the present one - the better to conceptualize this admittedly schizoid existence)?



It seems our esteemed administrators are busy on other projects.  I personally hold the copyright on the Sikh smileys and it's fine with them if you use them.  In fact, they are under a Creative Commons license that allows anyone to do anything they like with them - except claim the copyright.  I have even thought about releasing them top the Public Domain.  If you really want to get Administration's attention, I suggest a Private Message to Aman Singh ji.    

They are one of my fun projects and I enjoy sharing them.  Once in a while a fuddy-duddy Sikh comes along who finds them offensive, but most people seem to enjoy them.


----------



## BlazinSikh (Nov 4, 2012)

Mai Harinder Kaur Ji, 

I honestly love the smiley's you create, i only wish we could be able to use them on MSN and other social network site/ chat site. I would like to ask if i can recommend a smiley idea, if its not too much trouble, the idea i've had is a singh and kaur doing mc hammer, hammer time dance. That would funny but cool, so i'm suggesting, no pressure. peacesign
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ka Fateh.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 5, 2013)

BlazinSikh said:


> Mai Harinder Kaur Ji,
> 
> I honestly love the smiley's you create, i only wish we could be able to use them on MSN and other social network site/ chat site. I would like to ask if i can recommend a smiley idea, if its not too much trouble, the idea i've had is a singh and kaur doing mc hammer, hammer time dance. That would funny but cool, so i'm suggesting, no pressure. peacesign
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ka Fateh.



 How about *Gangnam* style?


----------



## BlazinSikh (Feb 5, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> How about *Gangnam* style?



Hahahahahaha, nah i was thinking more on the line of a moon walking singh/kaur. lol


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Mar 31, 2014)

A very angry middle-aged man is missing.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 31, 2014)

jasbirkaleka said:


> A very angry middle-aged man is missing.



You want I should put some grey in this one's beard?  :angryyoungsingh:


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2014)

he said middle aged, not old.............lol


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 31, 2014)

harry haller said:


> he said middle aged, not old.............lol



I know several Singhs in their 20s with grey in their beards and one in his 50s with no grey at all (in the beard, I couldn't say about his scalp hair, having never seen it).

This smiley :angryyoungsingh: has been named Angry YOUNG Singh, although not by me.  I just make 'em; I don't name 'em. The problem of a middle-aged, angry Singh remains.  I would make one, but I need to know how to tell an angry young Singh from an angry middle-aged Singh.

And now, I slip quietly back into retirement until the next summons.

BTW, your avatar is very Zen.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2014)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> I know several Singhs in their 20s with grey in their beards and one in his 50s with no grey at all (in the beard, I couldn't say about his scalp hair, having never seen it).
> 
> This smiley :angryyoungsingh: has been named Angry YOUNG Singh, although not by me.  I just make 'em; I don't name 'em. The problem of a middle-aged, angry Singh remains.  I would make one, but I need to know how to tell an angry young Singh from an angry middle-aged Singh.
> 
> ...



I was always told I would amount to nothing! at the time I did not realise what a compliment it could be


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 31, 2014)

harry haller said:


> I was always told I would amount to nothing! at the time I did not realise what a compliment it could be



A couple days ago, a friend of mine wrote a FB status in utter exasperation:

"I'm good at nothing!" whereupon I proclaimed her a Great Enlightened Being (GEB).  ​
 I believe she is still bewildered.  And, of course, bewilderment is an exalted state worthy of a GEB, 
​and she just doesn't get it. BTW,she is a Christian and the only non-Sikh I know who fully grasps this whole chardi kala thing. 

Sikhi dovetails very well with Zen, which is an attitude, not a religion.  

​


----------



## Brother Onam (Jul 19, 2014)

Why no Smiley for us old White-beards? (unless I've overlooked it, in my dotage).


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 19, 2014)

Brother Onam said:


> Why no Smiley for us old White-beards? (unless I've overlooked it, in my dotage).



I suppose because no one ever asked for one. I shall briefly come out of retirement to design a greybeard-on-demand. I hope grey will be Ok. White would get lost in the background. Do you have a turban colour preference?


----------



## Brother Onam (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, sorry; didn't mean to pull you from retirement and life of ease. But thank you.
As for turban, I like green, but sometimes that's just to make waves. (Some Sikhs have told me all colours are fine, while others have said green should be avoided because it looks Islamic)


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 19, 2014)

Quite all right. Here is a greybeard - white wouldn't show up on a white background...Choose whatever colour suits your fancy. The final cut, of course, is up to the administrators.


----------



## Brother Onam (Jul 19, 2014)

They all look lovely; I lean towards green. Har Har guide & bless you.


----------



## Admin (Jul 19, 2014)

Let us have them in all colors... orange, black, green, blue, brown, pink, violet... they look awesome!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 19, 2014)

Brother Onam said:


> They all look lovely; I lean towards green. Har Har guide & bless you.


The beard didn't look quite right to me and this, I think, looks much better. (BTW, whenever I make a smiley, it typically goes through at least 4-5 revisions before we're all happy with it.)


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 19, 2014)

Here they are . I hope they suit.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 19, 2014)

I can only load four at a time. Here are the other 4.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 19, 2014)

Just one more. Two more. Forgot pink.


Now 
I am going to take a nap. Wakj me up when the war is over.


----------



## Admin (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome! All the Way! :cheerleaders:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 20, 2014)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Just one more. Two more. Forgot pink.
> 
> 
> Now
> I am going to take a nap. Wakj me up when the war is over.



A Peace Warrior like you never sleeps.


----------



## arshi (Jul 20, 2014)

Harinder Kaur ji

You have made a man in his early 70s extremely happy. When it comes to colours, I am well-catered for in the variety you have offered. I wear several colours except green, purple etc. We are all indebted to you.

Many thanks Mai ji.

Rajinder Singh 'Arshi'


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 20, 2014)

arshi said:


> Harinder Kaur ji
> 
> You have made a man in his early 70s extremely happy. When it comes to colours, I am well-catered for in the variety you have offered. I wear several colours except green, purple etc. We are all indebted to you.
> 
> ...



Thank you. These silly little things are fun to make. 

BTW, the beard is taken from a real Singh. I hope he doesn't mind. Just lightening the younger smiley's beard didn't make it for me.

I almost added a multi-coloured tie dye and a polka dot...Unfortunately, they really look sort of muddy when so small.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 20, 2014)

Tejwant Singh said:


> A Peace Warrior like you never sleeps.



lol, I'm a freedom warrior. Freedom comes first, then peace.


----------



## arshi (Jul 20, 2014)

Mai ji. I may have mentioned in our earlier dialogues, I worked as a cartograkher in the sixties and most of the seventies, the last few years as a free-lancer to support my studies, my family, with two children and a mortgage, to qualify as a chartered certified accountant. Cartography, as you are aware, deals a lot with colours and design skills, *so you can understand my appreciation of your work.*

BTW, on a personal *light* note, I do not leave my beard loose (or dress in kurta pyjama) outside the house, one of the objections raised against me for performing kirtan (all nishkam by the way) in a couple of Gurdwarars. Perhaps, I should now conform to your latest smiley and let my beard flow, ha ha. This will save you the effort for designing a smiley just for me :winkingmunda:, a well groomed (damn it, its that ego again) Sikh, with the help of hair fixer, cream, thaathee, layered fifty etclol.

I have been a sabat soorat Sikh all my life, thanks to my parents and the blessings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.Kind regards - but not necessarily a Gurmukh. It was not easy in the late sixties and seventies in the UK but Guru Ji gives us the strength and courage to persevere under all circumstances.

Kind regards

Rajinder Singh 'Arshi'


----------



## aristotle (Jul 20, 2014)

Arshi Ji,
When I was young I always wanted to grow up to be a cartographer. That was my dream profession.


----------



## arshi (Jul 20, 2014)

> Arshi Ji,
> When I was young I always wanted to grow up to be a cartographer. That was my dream profession.


Aristotle ji
<?"urn:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</st1:country-region>Kenya when I left School at the end 1960. After a lot of _sarak shap _I had a choice between becoming a surveyor (involving field work) and cartography. Being a coward, I opted for the comfort of four walls. However, that proved to be an excellent choice as within three years I completed all my exams and was promoted to take charge of a drawing office. This gave me rounded experience of map-making from A to Z which stood me in good stead when we moved to <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1:country-region> in early 1968. Not many cartographers had the rounded experience I had gained working on topographical and street maps in <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Kenya</st1:country-region>. 

In the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">UK</st1:country-region> I had the opportunity to work on geological, hydro-geological and geophysical projects – designing, drawing and determining the colour scheme etc. One of the projects, you will be pleased to note, was from the Kindom of Greece - The Regional Development Project of the Salonica Plain (completed on 12 June 1968).

I represent a strange, perhaps weird, combination of a cartographer cum chartered certified accountant – my current spiritual leaning is only adding to this weirdness. All of my current colleagues are chartered accountants, economists, lawyers, tax consultants and financial advisors. Having seen some of my work they were so impressed, they felt I was mad to quit cartography. However, at the time, in the 1970s cartography wasn’t going any place and I felt as if I was in a ‘dead man’s boots’ and hence the change. As I still have all the old cartographic tools and paraphernalia (ancient stuff) my colleagues suggest, on retirement (when?), I should use my skills to create works of art but I have so many other plans as well, music, writing, travelling etc.

PS: Perhaps I should offer medieval cartographic training to aspirants like yourself - you can still realise your dream :winkingmunda:.

Apologies for the long post and kind regards.

Rajinder Singh ‘Arshi’


----------



## aristotle (Jul 20, 2014)

arshi said:


> PS: Perhaps I should offer medieval cartographic training to aspirants like yourself - you can still realise your dream :winkingmunda:.[/FONT]



Too late arshi Ji. I'll be a Doctor next year. But medicine was always one of my passions too. But I would certainly encourage any young lad I meet who wants to be a cartographer (and I haven't yet met any, so far!):thumbsupp:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 20, 2014)

arshi said:


> Mai ji. I may have mentioned in our earlier dialogues, I worked as a cartograkher in the sixties and most of the seventies, the last few years as a free-lancer to support my studies, my family, with two children and a mortgage, to qualify as a chartered certified accountant. Cartography, as you are aware, deals a lot with colours and design skills, *so you can understand my appreciation of your work.*
> 
> BTW, on a personal *light* note, I do not leave my beard loose (or dress in kurta pyjama) outside the house, one of the objections raised against me for performing kirtan (all nishkam by the way) in a couple of Gurdwarars. Perhaps, I should now conform to your latest smiley and let my beard flow, ha ha. This will save you the effort for designing a smiley just for me :winkingmunda:, a well groomed (damn it, its that ego again) Sikh, with the help of hair fixer, cream, thaathee, layered fifty etclol.
> 
> ...



Arshi ji,

My introduction to cartography was the four colour problem in a topology class. That, and, HERE THERE BE DRAGONS. (And not in Wales.) It's a fascinating field and beautiful, too.  My dream, one of my dreams, was to be a meteorologist until I found out it was all partial differential equations with lots of noise. I moved on to other dreams. I have enough dreams to keep me busy for quite a long time. Thinking about it, it's amazing how many of my personal dreams have come true. I have not had such success with my universal dreams, but "I keep laughing instead of crying, I'll be fighting until I'm dying..."

How you wear your beard is your business and no one else's (except maybe your wife). Everybody who knows me knows that I prefer the natural look. A flowing beard for the man (and woman, if she is so blessed), an unpainted face for both man and woman. I insist that my clothes by comfortable and clean and cover me decently. Turban is special. It is a special gift and needs to be treated as such. It should be as beautifully tied as possible, to honour the Guru (not to stroke the ego).

Now...what has this to do with my Smileys? Nothing, really, but those of us over 60 must be indulged occasionally eh?   

I was working on some little pictures, not smileys exactly, of the 5 K's. and I got sidetracked


----------



## Admin (Jul 22, 2014)

All New smilies added! 

:yellow-pargi:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 22, 2014)

Yay! Ravi's beard worked well. BTW, the black beards are adapted from Sant JS Bhindranwale's, in case I never mentioned that. For some reason, I doubt he'd be amused.


----------



## palaingtha (Jul 23, 2014)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> I can only load four at a time. Here are the other 4.



Don't you think there should be nose where the moustaches are?


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 23, 2014)

palaingtha said:


> Don't you think there should be nose where the moustaches are?



Most humbly begging your pardon ji. Smileys don't have noses.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's not 'pick' on noses now.


----------



## palaingtha (Jul 24, 2014)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Most humbly begging your pardon ji. Smileys don't have noses.


So, how do they breath..


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 24, 2014)

palaingtha said:


> So, how do they breath..



That's one big advantage to being a cyberbeing, they don't need to breath. They also don't need to sleep or eat, although some do enjoy cybersnacking.



.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 20, 2019)

Is that innocuous enough? I'm not sure it gets the message across, though.  I also thought of replacing his face with a full moon, but this is funnier. The second shows no smile


----------

